# تحويلات كيميائية



## mastar (2 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو منكم اخواني الكيميائيين المساعدة الضرورية حيث انني في حيرة من هذا الامر 
اريد ببساطة تحويل لتر السولار الي كيلوجرام

اي ان

1000 مل من السولار كم يساوي بالجرامات ؟

مثلا لدي 20 طنا من السولار فكم يساوي بالتر ؟

ولكم جزيل الشكر 
​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (3 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم يعتمد الموضوع على كثافة السولار وهي تقريبا 0.84 يعني 20 طن تساوي 20 / 0.84 = 23.8 متر مكعب و 1000 مللتر = 840 غرام 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## mastar (3 مارس 2011)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم يعتمد الموضوع على كثافة السولار وهي تقريبا 0.84 يعني 20 طن تساوي 20 / 0.84 = 23.8 متر مكعب و 1000 مللتر = 840 غرام
> وبتوفيق الله



بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

الف شكر اخي


----------

